# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Enregistrer une conversation vocale

## kimz

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais enregistrer une conversation vocale sur de la messagerie instantane, du genre msn ou skype.
Noob a dcrit ici comment on peut capturer sa sortie audio; avec un logiciel comme Audacity je capture mon entre microphone, maintenant moi je veux les deux en mme temps, un deux en un .. 
Vous avez quelque chose  proposer ?

Merci !

----------


## kimz

bon alors c'est la mme procdure dcrite ici  et on rajoute une autre tape au niveau de la CONFIG DES DRIVERS AUDIOS (A), dans la fenetre du controle de volume (option /proprits / lecture), il faut que sur l'option microphone la case "muet" ne soit pas coche (rajoutez aussi le volume si ncessaire).
Normalement a devrait bien marcher  ::):

----------

